# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Desnitrificador QuinziDesnitrifik

## Hélder Quinzico

Por aquilo que estive a ler sobre DSB's, a remoção de nitratos é feita através de umas bactérias anaeróbias que vivem nas zonas mais baixas(sem oxigénio). Estando a falar com uma pessoa que trabalha em ETAR's sobre isso, essa dita pessoa explicou-me que no caso de uma DSB estar dentro de um balde ou na sump não tem um rendimento muito elevado na remoção de nitratos, porque na parte mais baixa da DSB raramente entrará nova água. 

Assim, criei um desnitrificador com o que me foi ensinado.



A água entra com muita pouca velocidade para dentro do 1º estágio. Neste 1º estágio as bacterias aeróbicas acabam com o oxigénio  e no final do estágio aparecerá as bactérias anaeróbicas que irão retirar os nitratos. Depois essa água  sem oxigénio entrará no 2º estágio que será completamente desnitrificada e a água irá para o aquário.

----------


## Marco Augusto

parece-me ter uma certa lógica a tua explicaçao, se avançares com esse projecto, mete umas fotos e relata os resultados.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

No caso das ETAR estamos a falar de água doce, não sei se no caso da água salgada as coisas se passam da mesma maneira.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

> No caso das ETAR estamos a falar de água doce, não sei se no caso da água salgada as coisas se passam da mesma maneira.


Na água salgada acontece a mesma coisa, visto que as bactérias desnitrificantes são anaeróbias também.




> parece-me ter uma certa lógica a tua explicaçao, se avançares com esse projecto, mete umas fotos e relata os resultados.


O desnitrificador já está quase pronto. Eu tenho andado com um problema de nitratos que não consigo baixar. O nivel tem estado sempre a 50ppm. Depois de por a funcionar vou verificar quanto tempo leva para que os nitratos desapareçam.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Subscrevo o teu topico porqu fiquei curioso. 

Isso faz todo o sentido.


Abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Na água salgada acontece a mesma coisa, visto que as bactérias desnitrificantes são anaeróbias também.
> 
> O desnitrificador já está quase pronto. Eu tenho andado com um problema de nitratos que não consigo baixar. O nivel tem estado sempre a 50ppm. Depois de por a funcionar vou verificar quanto tempo leva para que os nitratos desapareçam.


Boas, Helder.

Depois de pronto, convinha colocares o material que usas-te e como fizeste o teu desnitrificador.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Sim, hoje à noite ponho fotos, como foi feito e o preço.

----------


## Antonio Valente Canhão

Areia grossa? É que se for areia fina em conceito parece bem, mas na prática como consegues fazer com que a agua passe pela areia e saia do outro lado? Parece-me um esforço enorme,quer seja uma bomba a empurrar à entrada ou outra a puxar à saída.
Tens de por filtros para a areia não sair?

É melhor se calhar esperar pelas fotos  :Smile:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Por aquilo que me foi dito deve usar-se uma mistura de areia muito fina com areia um pouco mais grossa. Essa areia deve ser de sedimentos redondos, para que não haja compactação. É isso que vou fazer.

Haverá uma esponja na parte do fundo, para proteger a saida do primeiro estágio e a entrada do segundo estágio.

como a água vai muito devagar não haverá saida de areia para o aquário.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Por aquilo que me foi dito deve usar-se uma mistura de areia muito fina com areia um pouco mais grossa. Essa areia deve ser de sedimentos redondos, para que não haja compactação. É isso que vou fazer.
> 
> Haverá uma esponja na parte do fundo, para proteger a saida do primeiro estágio e a entrada do segundo estágio.
> 
> como a água vai muito devagar não haverá saida de areia para o aquário.


 :Olá: Viva
Está neste momento pronto para converter em HTML e publicar um artigo do Anthony Calfo que traduzi na sequência deste post DSB - Volume ou Área?
Coloco aqui uma pequena parte do mesmo que espero sirva de alguma ajuda na selecção do substrato a escolher e/ou respectiva granulometria.




> ....Também temos de considerar a composição da areia usada para que o LAP suporte as formas de vida desejáveis dentro e acima do substrato assim como ser suportado por fluxo de água aplicado. As “regras” para a areia de LAP não são muito rígidas, são mais práticas. Quando os nossos objectivos declarados são promover faculdades baixas de oxigénio para a redução de nitrato mas a penetração mínima de sólidos e sua acumulação no substrato ao longo do tempo, grão de areia mais pequenos são mais adequados para esse fim. *Para LAP eu recomendo grãos de areia abaixo de 2mm em granulometria*. Substrato que for maior do que 2mm pode ser usado mas leitos mais profundos e fluxo de água mais forte, serão necessários para o fazer funcionar com sucesso. Grãos de areia grossos, permitem excesso de matéria sólida penetre profundamente e rapidamente, o que pode levar para o problema que citam os críticos de os LAP se tornarem “atoleiros de nutrientes”. Dito isto, uma mistura de grãos grossos com grãos finos pode trabalhar bem se houver areia fina suficiente (<2mm) para preencher os interstícios. É discutivelmente melhor misturar areias de LAP para maior biodiversidade de infauna, enquanto um tamanho uniforme de grão favorece o crescimento dominante de certos organismos em detrimento de outros.
> 
> Por fim tem havido demasiado debate na minha opinião, sobre a composição intrínseca das areias de LAP. As três escolhas principais são a calcite, sílica e aragonite. Cada tipo de substrato tem os seus adeptos e os seus críticos. Todos, asseguro-vos, podem ser similarmente muito úteis sem nem de perto a diferença em desempenho que os críticos vos levariam a acreditar. A coisa fundamental a procurar com qualquer uma, é o tamanho do grão como acima mencionado, sem muita preocupação da preparação química. As vantagens e desvantagens de cada classe de areia são como segue:
> 
> *LAP de Calcite*
> 
> _Vantagens_: habitualmente disponível, moderadamente acessível no preço, ampla gama de tamanhos de grão
> _Desvantagens_: Pouca capacidade tampão acima de pH 7.6
> 
> ...




Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hugo_Froner

Boa noite Srs.
 Achei a idéia interessante e me surgiram várias dúvidas quanto a montagem desse equipamento. Vou colocar algumas delas aqui.

*1.* O artigo postado pelo Pedro Nuno Ferreira indica algumas possibilidades de substratos para uso nesse equipamento, cada um com uma propriedade e caracteristica.
 Me veio a mente o seguinte: Ao invés de usar duas camaras como no projeto proposto pelo amigo Hélder Quinzico, não seria possível usar 3 ou 4?
_Se possível_ vejo duas consequências imediatas: 
  - O aumento de camaras torna possível usar mais tipos de substrato, nas primeiras camaras substratos mais grossos e nas seguintes os mais finos. Assim o ar vai diminuindo cada vez mais, em vista que será consumido pelas bactérias aeróbicas, conforme já foi observado pelo Hélder.
 Além disso, diferentes tipos de colônias se formarão, aumentando a diversidade e poder de filtragem do equipamento. Outra possível vantagem esta no uso de caracteristicas intrínsecas aos diferentes substratos, por exemplo, usando Halimeda, Dolomita, Calcita e Aragonita. Com esses substratos temos um bom repositor de cálcio, magnésio e bons tamponadores. Como a água que passa pelo equipamento é lenta e a ação das bactérias podem produzir a acidificação da água, podemos ter um pequeno repositor de elementos além de um bom desnitrificador.
 - Aumentando as camaras será necessário o aumento da pressão nos estágios, e não sei até onde isso é viável. Um possível contorno poderia ser uma montagem usando a gravidade, mas tenho dúvidas nesse ponto.
O que dizem a esse respeito? Estou equivocado em alguma observação?

*2.* O funcionamento desse filtro depende diretamente da formação de bactérias anáeróbicas, que vivem em ambientes com baixo nível de O2 (lógico) e muito escuros. Sendo assim, penso que seria viável a montagem do filtro com tubos opacos a fim de criam um ambiente mais favorável para a criação dessas bactérias.

*3.* Esse filtro não seria a mesma coisa que o filtro de areia fluidizado?

*4.* Penso que os tubos devem ser longos e finos. Dessa maneira o tempo de contato da água com o substrato povoado é aumentado e a manutenção fica mais fácil. Penso que boas dimensões seriam 20 cm de altura e 5 cm de raio. Concordam com isso?

*5.* Para evitar problemas com depósito de matéria organica nos tubos, seria viável não utilizar a queda d'agua do aquário como fonte de água para o filtro, ou se for, usar utilizar uma redinha fina, ou algum filtro mecânico.

bom... tenho mais dúvidas e pensamentos a respeito do projeto, mas vou parar por aqui, pois o post ta longo e cheio de questões.

Obrigado.
Hugo

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Como tinha dito, vou por aqui as primeiras fotos do desnitrificador:

Material Utilizado:


Pormenor da ligação do Tampão para o futuro tubo.


Saida do estágio:


Inserção da esponja e base da esponja.


Os 2 estágios:


Quando puser a areia ponho mais fotos.

Utilizei tubo de 90 mm em PVC.
Esponja 
Um pouco de eggcrate
Ligações de tubos de rega
Supercola 3 e Cola PVC

Tudo ficou em cerca de 35-40 euros.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Acho uma boa ideia, e perfeitamente funcional, mas para ganhares a pressão exercida pela passagem da agua através da areia terás que utilizar uma bomba peristáltica, ao fim ao cabo isso é practicamente um reactor de enxofre mas sem enxofre e com a vantagem de repor alguns elementos atraves da acidificação da agua pelas bacterias, até aqui tudo bem, a acidez é compensada pela carbonatos existente na aragonite.

A potencia da bomba poderia ser testada do máximo da bomba(agua ainda com nitrato) ou o mínima (potencia da bomba) e encontrar o meio termo para a quantidade de litros hora, um “T” com uma válvula no meio do circuito pode controlar a pressão à saída da bomba e consequentemente a quantidade de agua que passa pelo filtro.

Lembra-te de uma coisa, esse filtro até estar funcional necessita de tempo talvez 2 meses até estar na sua eficiência máxima, podes usar aragonite do próprio aquário já maturada e passado algumas horas de funcionamento injectar um pouco de methanol (vodka) afim de proporcionares à bactérias existente condições para uma proliferação mais rápida.

Outra questão importante, não deixes a agua estagnar (bomba parada) muito tempo dentro do filtro corres o risco de libertar alguns sulfuritos para a agua.

Mede também o ORP que deve sair muito baixo.

Pestana

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> A potencia da bomba poderia ser testada do máximo da bomba(agua ainda com nitrato) ou o mínima (potencia da bomba) e encontrar o meio termo para a quantidade de litros hora, um T com uma válvula no meio do circuito pode controlar a pressão à saída da bomba e consequentemente a quantidade de agua que passa pelo filtro.


Boas, Vitor.

Se levar o tal "T" com uma válvula ao meio para controlar o fluxo de água no sistema, ainda é necessário a bomba peristáltica?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Passos, o problema aqui é a pressão, é necessária muita pressão para vencer as camadas de areia.

A solução do "T" serve apenas para testar a eficiencia do filtro, mais ou menos agua equiva-le a mais ou menos nitratos.

Pessoalmente a minha solução para o problema seria um grande refugio, mas estou curioso para ver o resultado final do filtro, penso que vale sempre apenas testar uma nova abordagem de uma coisa "nova" e tirar dai conclusões para o bem ou para o mal é sempre positivo... sempre. Quem sabe não possa ser uma exelente alternativa às grandes DSBs com um custo bastante inferior.

Segue em frente.

Pestana

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Victor, não esquecer que as peristálticas não são feitas para funcionar 24 sobre 24 horas....penso eu :Admirado:  

estou bastante interessado nisto, visto que nao tenho hipoteses  de construir refugio.
 :SbOk:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Victor, não esquecer que as peristálticas não são feitas para funcionar 24 sobre 24 horas....penso eu 
> 
> estou bastante interessado nisto, visto que nao tenho hipoteses  de construir refugio.


Ruben,

Apenas posso falar àcerca da minha experiencia, tive uma durante quase 1 ano a funcionar (24/7), e a nova para lá vai caminhando, ou seja a unica coisa que pode sofrer desgaste é a mangueira de silicone ou latex dentro do proprio rotor, se esta for substituida não existe qualquer problema, mas como disse anteriormente nunca me vi forçado a substituir a minha.

Fica a minha experiencia.

Pestana

----------


## Ruben Miguel

:SbOk:  a experiencia é que conta.

Realmente sempre pensei que nao aguenta-se este tipo de bomba. Já agora, a marca dessa não era aquamedic SP3000? :Coradoeolhos:  .....

Tenho uma pergunta, ....a utilização de vodkca nao vai proporcionar o aparecimento de algas?penso que a vodkca nao seja só methanol.

 :bompost:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Tenho uma pergunta, ....a utilização de vodkca nao vai proporcionar o aparecimento de algas?penso que a vodka não seja só metanol.


 :Olá: Viva 
Enquanto aguardas por resposta, podes ir lendo sobre o assunto em vários tópicos existentes cá no nosso fórum

Vodka elimina nitratos e fosfatos ???!!! 			 			( 1 2)

Açucar em Reef's?

Bacterial Aditives

Experiência - Vodka, Açúcar, Prodibio e Ultraback

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> a experiencia é que conta.
> 
> Realmente sempre pensei que nao aguenta-se este tipo de bomba. Já agora, a marca dessa não era aquamedic SP3000? .....
> 
> Tenho uma pergunta, ....a utilização de vodkca nao vai proporcionar o aparecimento de algas?penso que a vodkca nao seja só methanol.



O Pedro já disse tudo.

É possivel baixar rapidamente os nitratos desta forma mas é um processo muito delicado, continuo a defender os refugios para a exportação deste composto em perfeito equilibrio com o tanque.

Há quem diga que os phosfatos tb são consumidos com este processo mas tenho as minhas duvidas, pessoalmente não acredito.

Atenção a quem tiver ideias de usar esta técnica, é necessário muito cuidado no uso de methanol, apenas pequenas quantidades devem ser adicionadas, caso seja em demasia irá existir um grande numero de bacterias cobrindo todo o aquario e tornando a agua opaca.

A quantidade de O2 tb pode baixar drasticamente devido à actividade bacterinana.

Em relação à bomba, era adaptada de outro mecanismo, ou seja não tinha marca.

A que tenho agora é esta:



6 litros por hora


Pestana

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Obrigadão pessoal :SbOk:  

aqui está um assunto que ainda não tinha lido. :SbOk:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Voces não acham que o sistema corre o risco de compactar ou entupir? Com agua circulando, quer queira, quer não, alguma materia organica irá passar e a mesma com certeza vai acabr ficando presa no substrato, a grosso modo acho que a mesma coisa acontece nos reatores de calcio, onde é possível após algum tempo ver "sujeira" entre os granulos. Outra coisa seria a compactação provocada pela dissolução do substrato uma vez que anairobio implica em queda do pH.
E por fim, na primeira fase, como a agua entra "por cima", não haveria o risco da agua fazer o caminho mais curto ou seja exatamente pelo centro deixando de aproveitar todo o diametro do sistema?

É isso,

Mauricio

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Voces não acham que o sistema corre o risco de compactar ou entupir? Com agua circulando, quer queira, quer não, alguma materia organica irá passar e a mesma com certeza vai acabr ficando presa no substrato, a grosso modo acho que a mesma coisa acontece nos reatores de calcio, onde é possível após algum tempo ver "sujeira" entre os granulos. Outra coisa seria a compactação provocada pela dissolução do substrato uma vez que anairobio implica em queda do pH.
> E por fim, na primeira fase, como a agua entra "por cima", não haveria o risco da agua fazer o caminho mais curto ou seja exatamente pelo centro deixando de aproveitar todo o diametro do sistema?
> 
> É isso,
> 
> Mauricio


Acho que tens total razão em todos os argumentos e é o mais certo que aconteça, mas nunca chegaremos a saber ao certo caso o "QuinziDesnitrifik" não seja contruido e em pleno funcionamento.

Vamos esperar para ver e tirar dai as elações, para o bem ou para o mal o resultado é sempre positivo.

Pestana

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

O Quinzidesnitrifik será posto a funcionar amanhã quando chegar a casa. Vamos lá ver qual será adiminuição dos nitratos. Em relação à compactação da areia, isso não deverá acontecer porque irei utilizar granulometrias de 1 e 1,5 mm.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> O Quinzidesnitrifik será posto a funcionar amanhã quando chegar a casa. Vamos lá ver qual será a diminuição dos nitratos. Em relação à compactação da areia, isso não deverá acontecer porque irei utilizar granulometrias de 1 e 1,5 mm.


 :Olá: Viva
Partilho da mesma opinião que o Vitor Pestana, mas peço para que monitorizes com o máximo rigor o Quinzidesnitrifik (que se um dia for para comercializar é melhor rever o nome ou a malta vai-se enganar a fazer a encomenda seja por escrito ou verbal... :SbSourire: ) para que não se converta num problema quer funcione ou não. Eu tive (e tenho) um desnitrificador da Sera que comprei à 20 anos. Na altura estava a ser lançado pela Sera e era alimentado com pastilhas de lactose que a sera vendia (já não me recordo do nome), e o volume máximo de água que podia passar pelo mesmo por hora, era de 40 litros, gota a gota, ou seja, na altura levava cerca de 10 horas a que pelo mesmo passasse todo o volume bruto do aquário que era de peixes como de resto o eram a maioria dos sistemas da época. Um dia destes vou a casa dos meus pais e trago-o cá para casa.
Nada de pressas. Nestas coisas anaerobias quanto mais lento melhor e muita paciência porque resultados leva vários meses para se começar a notar.
Recomendo que uses o teste da Salifert de Nitratos e para te ajudar coloco aqui a tradução das instruções na versão Inglesa que tenho.




> Quando existem zonas do aquário privadas de oxigénio (zonas anaerobicas) ou a desnitrificação não ocorre convenientemente, os nitratos acumulam-se. Isto também pode acontecer num aquário onde a carga biológica do sistema provoque um desequilíbrio, isto é, se houver demasiados animais para o volume do aquário ou se ocorrer sobre alimentação.A acumulação de nitrato podes resultar no crescimento indesejado de algas e o abrandamento do crescimento de corais.A concentração de nitrato num aquário de recife deve ser inferior a 1 mg/l, muito embora aquários só de peixes habitualmente terão uma concentração mais elevada.Tal como com os Nitritos, muitos kits de teste de nitratos são susceptíveis à interferência de aminas, o que pode fazer parecer que os níveis de nitrato são mais baixos do que realmente são.O Kit de teste Salifert não sofre de tal interferência e dá resultados precisos e rápidos com o tempo total de teste de 3 minutos.A escala do kit de teste vai desde concentrações muito baixas de nitrato a muito altas (aprox. 0.2 - 100 mg/l de nitrato total)Suficiente para 50 testes.Este teste oferece duas escalas:
> Escala baixa: 0.2 - 10 mg/l (ppm)
> Escala média: 2 -100 mg/l (ppm) de nitrato
> 
> Lave a proveta de teste e a concha/colher depois de usar. Guarde este kit num local seco.
> 
> *Aviso!
> 
> *MANTER FORA DO ALCANCE DAS CRIANÇAS
> ...


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Já pus o Quinzidesnitrifik a funcionar. Coloquei uma bomba de 270L/h e medi o caudal à saída que deu um pouco menos de 40 L/h.

Aqui estão as fotos:

a Bomba



O 1º Estágio



Os 2 estágios



Agora vou monitorizando os nitratos para ver o seu funcionamento.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Já pus o Quinzidesnitrifik a funcionar. Coloquei uma bomba de 270L/h e medi o caudal à saída que deu um pouco menos de 40 L/h.
> 
> Aqui estão as fotos:
> 
> a Bomba
> 
> 
> 
> O 1º Estágio
> ...



Boas, Bruno.

Colocaste a bomba no aquário principal?

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Não, está a tirar água do refúgio. Achas que deveria ser do aquário principal?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Não, está a tirar água do refúgio. Achas que deveria ser do aquário principal?


Boas, Hélder.

Não. Foi só para esclarecer.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Bem como tinha dito pus o desnitrificador a funcionar, mas ao fim de 1 dia tive de parar, porque havia umas pequenina fugas. Foi tudo resolvido ontem e hoje fiz o teste de nitratos inicial.

Vou editando este post e pondo a evolução de nitratos.

Constantes: - Caudal de 14L/h
                 - 10 horas de luz
                 - TPA's semanais de 16-20L num totas aprox. 200L

Variáveis:    - Nitratos

Nitratos:
           1º Teste : 01/05/2008 - 50 ppm
           2º Teste : 07/05/2008 - 50 ppm
           3º Teste : 19/05/2008 - 25 ppm
           4º Teste : 22/05/2008 - 25 ppm

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bem como tinha dito pus o desnitrificador a funcionar, mas ao fim de 1 dia tive de parar, porque havia umas pequenina fugas. Foi tudo resolvido ontem e hoje fiz o teste de nitratos inicial.
> 
> Vou editando este post e pondo a evolução de nitratos.
> 
> Constantes: - 10 horas de luz
>                  - TPA's semanais de 16-20L num totas aprox. 200L
> 
> Variáveis:    - Nitratos
> 
> ...


 :Olá: Viva Helder
Sugeria que em vez de editares o post sempre que tiveres novos resultados de medição de nitratos, coloca novo post que desse surgirá sempre nos tópicos actualizados.
Que marca de teste de nitratos estás a usar :SbQuestion2: 

Qual é a cadencia de fluxo de água que definiste, ou seja, que volume de água definiste que passará pelo desnitrificador por cada hora, 1 litro :SbQuestion2: 

Previste alguma alimentação para as bactérias anaerobias :SbQuestion2: 

Deixo-te aqui o manual dos desnitrificadores da Aquamedic para teres uma ideia de como funcionam


Nitratreductor NR 400
http://www.aqua-medic.de/en/service/...20_410.74_.pdf


Nitratreductor NR 1000
http://www.aqua-medic.de/en/service/...0_410.750_.pdf

Nitratreductor NR 5000

http://www.aqua-medic.de/en/service/...0_410.850_.pdf

Um dos alimentos que podes fornecer às bactérias, é a lactose outra possibilidade são as Deniball outra possibilidade é o Denimar . Não será imperativo mas pode fazer a diferença, pelo menos no "arranque" que no teu caso deverá levar aí umas seis a oito semanas atendendo aos valores de Nitratos que nos indicas.

Uma ultima pergunta para já além das que acima coloquei: 
O efluente do desnitrificador é conduzido para o escumador afim de ser amplamente oxigenado antes de entrar no circuito do sistema :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

O fluxo está nos 14L/h. Não alimentei as bactérias e agora só hoje é que pus a saída na zona(da sump) do escumador.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bem como tinha dito pus o desnitrificador a funcionar, mas ao fim de 1 dia tive de parar, porque havia umas pequenina fugas. Foi tudo resolvido ontem e hoje fiz o teste de nitratos inicial.
> 
> Vou editando este post e pondo a evolução de nitratos.
> 
> Constantes: - Caudal de 14L/h
>                  - 10 horas de luz
>                  - TPA's semanais de 16-20L num totas aprox. 200L
> 
> Variáveis:    - Nitratos
> ...


 :Olá: Viva Helder
Como se está a portar o 

 e já agora, o que te levou a definir um caudal de 14L/h :SbQuestion2: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Já existe mais um teste de nitratos passado uma semana, no post #30

O quinzidesnitrifik, passado uma semana ainda n se nota diferença alguma. Mas como está a trabalhar há 1 semana, não estava à espera de ver melhorias.

O caudal de 14 L/h, foi o minimo que consegui regulando a bomba de 270L/h. Como num dos teus post's anteriores disseste que tens um desnitrificador da Sera que tinha um caudal de 40L/h, pensei que 14L/h seria também uma boa litragem.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Já existe mais um teste de nitratos passado uma semana, no post #30


 :Olá: Viva Helder
Eu vi, mesmo assim perguntei até para saber outras novidades. Sugeria que em ves de editares, publica novo post sempre que fizeres medições que desse modo acompanha-se melhor porque o post surge nos recentes.




> O quinzidesnitrifik, passado uma semana ainda n se nota diferença alguma. Mas como está a trabalhar há 1 semana, não estava à espera de ver melhorias.


E de facto não era da esperar porque a desnitrificação leva tempo e paciencia para começar a dar resultados. Mas para já está tudo em funcionamento




> O caudal de 14 L/h, foi o minimo que consegui regulando a bomba de 270L/h. Como num dos teus post's anteriores disseste que tens um desnitrificador da Sera que tinha um caudal de 40L/h, pensei que 14L/h seria também uma boa litragem.


Efectivamente assim escrevi e foi para salientar que a desnitrificação implica fluxo de água muito lento para promover as condições anoxicas que são necessárias para que se processe a desnitrificação. Resta-nos aguardar pacientemente pelos resultados.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

uma duvida! 
será que um desnitrificador deste genero..... pode-se utilizar em vez de um refugio!?? visto ser mais simples..... ? e quando começar a funcionar..... mais eficaz???

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> uma duvida! 
> será que um desnitrificador deste genero..... pode-se utilizar em vez de um refugio!?? visto ser mais simples..... ? e quando começar a funcionar..... mais eficaz???


Não querendo desvalorizar a "invenção" do companheiro Quinzico, até porque são ideias destas que fazem o hobbie andar para a frente, a minha opinião é que um refugio é imprescindivel a um aquario com sucesso.

Se pensares bem um refugio é "n" Xs melhor que uma DSB por varias razões:

1-Ao contrario das DSBs, um refugio de algas não só consome nitrato mas também phosfato e alguma materia organica ao contrario das DSBs.

2-Um refugio pode retirar grandes quantidades de CO2, especialmente para quem usa reactores de calcio ao contrario das DSBs.

3-Satura a agua com O2 imprescidivel à saude de todos os habitantes do aquario, bacterias inclusivé ao contrario das DSBs.

4-Aumenta o Potencial Redox muito ao contrario das DSBs.

5-Não tem a desvantagem da libertação de sulfitos e sulfuretos de hidrogenio, o chamado "crash" que acontece em aquarios mais maduros.

6-Todos os nutrientes podem ser exportados com uma simples poda, podendo estas podas ser oferecidas a outros aquariofilistas em inicio de carreira e estimular o hobbie.

7-Espaço reservado para criação de pequenos seres que servem de como alimento vivo a outros seres depois destes terem consumido a sua parte da materia organica depositada no refugio. 

Concerteza que ainda existem mais vantagens ao possuir um refugio, mas deixo isso a outros intervenientes.

Pestana

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

> uma duvida!
> será que um desnitrificador deste genero..... pode-se utilizar em vez de um refugio!?? visto ser mais simples..... ? e quando começar a funcionar..... mais eficaz???


Este desnitrificador não é nem pode ser um substituto de um refúgio, mas sim de uma DSB.

Num refúgio tens macroalgas, rocha e microorganismos que fazem mais do que retirar nitratos. Agora se funcionar bem, penso que pode ser uma boa opção a DSB's, que ocupam mais espaço e se for o que penso têm pouca rentabilidade.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> uma duvida! 
> será que um desnitrificador deste genero..... pode-se utilizar em vez de um refugio!?? visto ser mais simples..... ? e quando começar a funcionar..... mais eficaz???


 :Olá: Viva Ricardo
Tal como foi bem explicado pelo Vitor Pestana e pelo Helder Quinzico, um refúgio é muito mais completo do que um L.A.P. (=DSB) ou um desnitrificador. Se o objectivo é eliminar apenas nitratos, então o L.A.P. de preferência remoto, ou o desnitrificador, também ele um dispositivo remoto, ou seja, a qualquer momento podem ser desligados do sistema, serão opções a considerar mas não substituem o refúgio que reune mais capacidades e competências do o L.A.P. e/ou o desnitrificador. Uma das maiores dificuldades que há actualmente, é por exemplo obter Chaetomorpha, mas na sua ausência podem ser empregues outras algas como a Ulva rigida da nossa costa. Presentemente desactivei temporariamente o meu refúgio para o remodelar e corrigir e voltar a activar quando conseguir arranjar Chaetomorpha que é bastante difícil.
Não se deve confundir refúgio com L.A.P., L.A.P. Remoto, Desnitrificador. O refúgio é um ecossistema complexo que reune muitas capacidades e competências como detalhado pelo Vitor Pestana, os restantes são essencialmente meios de redução/eliminação de nitratos.

aqui podes ler  mais sobre o assunto
As Melhores Plantas e Algas para Refúgios (1ª Parte)

As Melhores Plantas e Algas para Refúgios (2ª Parte)

Ulva sp. (nossa costa) - Uma redutora de NO3 e PO4 			 			( 1 2)

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

penso que seria bom que colocasses no tópico, se possivel, o valor de ORP. Teóricamente a desnitrificação faz-se melhor com valores de ORP entre 50 e -50. Quando obteres valores deste tipo à saída, indica que começou a existência de um processo de desnitrificação. Seria uma boa maneira de verificar o início do processo alvo.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Fiz hoje o teste de nitratos, e baixou para 25 ppm. É muito bom, mas tenho de continuar a monitorizar, para ver se existe mesmo uma descida continuada. 

Penso que é uma descida muito boa, visto que, tive de retirar 90L de água durante um dia para resolver um problema com o silicone. E durante esse dia provavelmente morreu alguma vida. O outro ponto positivo é de ter descido passado 19 dias.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Fiz hoje o teste de nitratos, e baixou para 25 ppm. É muito bom, mas tenho de continuar a monitorizar, para ver se existe mesmo uma descida continuada. 
> 
> Penso que é uma descida muito boa, visto que, tive de retirar 90L de água durante um dia para resolver um problema com o silicone. E durante esse dia provavelmente morreu alguma vida. O outro ponto positivo é de ter descido passado 19 dias.



Penso que seja ainda muito cedo para que a possivel causa da baixa do nitrato se deva ao QuinziDesnitrifik, salientando o facto de não teres usado qualquer suplemento alimentar para as bacterias, muito certamente esta baixa subita deve-se à troca de agua ou ao próprio aquário a maturar por si só, o teu sistema ainda é um pouco recente.

Se medires o nitrato à entrada e à saida do desnitrificador saberás imediatamente se este já está a funcionar.

Pestana

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Pois, pode ser. Mas eu não faço TPA's à mais de 10 dias, que não é normal também.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Depois vejo o que tenho à saida do Quinzidesnitrifik, mas como tive de vazar uma parte do aqua e tive alguma pedra que ficou branqueada por ter ficado em seco, até estava à espera de ter os sitratos mais altos, porque haveria matéria morta. Mas na realidade é a primeira vez que vejo os nitratos a descer. 

Vamos ver se para a semana continua com os mesmos nitratos ou menos.

Era para fazer uma TPA esta semana que passou e não a fiz. Vou só fazê-la na quinta-feira.

Um abraço.

----------


## Rubens Rabello

como se seguem os testes?????

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Já agora, para reduzir o caudal ainda mais, poderias usar um T e na entrada para o desnitrificador uma torneira, assim regulavas a entrada para uns 4l/h e o resto do caudal ia no outro tubo...  :SbOk3:

----------

